# celexa experiences



## johnk (Feb 20, 2004)

just started on celexa 1 week ago. what have been your experiences with celexa, both for ibs and for depression?thanks for your help.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi I've been on Celexa for a few months now,and it has really helped me,I've seemed to have let down some of my guard,and am more relaxed.I think less before I do something,and in my case that's a good thing...because I was thinking way too much,it has helped me with my social anxiety problem somewhat,and I am no longer depressed.I still have some anxiety,but I have only been on 5mg for so long,yesterday I was put on 10,so we will see what happens.My father says he hasn't felt this great in 25 years,he's on it too.20 mg I think.I hope it works for you,However you know that different things work for different people.Take Care


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Hey Crawdad, might want to see my post about "reduced sex drive" on this bb as that's the biggest negative I've had, besides being more tired and having trouble remembering to do things. I've been on Celexa one year now. It's had an INCREDIBLY profound affect on my life. A huge relief!Now I've cut down to 1/2 a pill (thus, 10 mg) per day (on advice of psych) to see if my sex drive increases, as it had gone down to below nil. I mean, really really LOW. Within just two weeks of decreasing the dosage, my sex drive increased. However, now that I'm about five weeks in, I've noticed a big upswing in my OCD symptoms. A lot more checking or thinking about checking has occurred. As for depression, I was doing well except got depressed after two people close to me died and then I didn't want to have sex at all and my hubby wouldn't stop asking for it and I had sinusitis and just couldn't take it any more. My IBS has been doing quite well, on 20 mg or 10 mg.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

I took celexa for a year,20mg's. It helped a lot with depression, anxiety and IBS symptoms. It made me grind my teeth reallt bad at night though and it also caused me to sweat a lot and I gained 40lbs, so I quit taking it.Otherwise it worked really well for the reasons that I took it.


----------

